# The Godfather - Can't change options



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Exactly as the title says. Just got the Godfather game, and when I go into the options, it lets me change things, but as soon as I click back and accept, it changes all the options except the resolution back to what it was originally. This means I can't use my gamepad and the M&K controls are a *****, and I can't put the graphics on high. Any help anyone?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
it's been a while since I played The Godfather,
in the options menu see if there is an apply button?
maybe you are choosing back or something without applying the settings?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

OK well for some reason it's working now, everything except the game pad. There's 3 rows with controls, 1 for keyboard, 1 for mouse, 1 for gamepad. The first two have things in them, like W for forward etc, but the one for gamepad is empty, and it recognises my controller because when I hit "use gamepad" it shows "Xbox 360 controller", and "Calibrate". Calibrate is greyed out, and when I go back onto the options, the box "Use gamepad" has been magically unchecked again. Any help?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

did you calibrate your Xbox 360 Pad in here :

Control panel -> Game Controllers


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes. My controller works with all other games compatible (GRID, crysis, GTA IV for example).

After searching google I've found lots of other people with the same problem, and no solution. I don't think I'm going to get one either.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

could be that the 360 Controller is not compatible with the game!
anyway there is a software called Xpader
it helps you to simulate the keyboard keys and the mouse to you gamepad
here is the link
http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Miscellaneous/Xpadder.shtml


----------

